

I gave up a day job to make a living from online income - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/blogging/i-gave-up-a-day-job-to-make-a-living-from-online-income/

======
nreece

      Moreover I have some plans to release some software.
      But I will not tell you more about my ideas for it now
      as someone might do it before me… :-)
    

That's a big big myth. Ideas are dime a dozen. What matters is execution.
Hasn't this been advocated enough already?!

~~~
ErrantX
I think it's a much advocated and also much (especially here) misunderstood
idea.

It doesn't mean that ideas are _valueless_ \- just that their inherent value
depends on lots of factors (such as your ability/likelihood to execute it).

Releasing one of your ideas does devalue it (because there are now more people
with the idea in mind who may execute it before you).

Or in other words: the execution builds the value of the idea. Spreading the
idea may devalue any ultimate execution.

~~~
hxa7241
Sharing an idea doesn't really devalue it, it increases its value. Keeping
ideas private seems sensible -- in that you gain individually, but it doesn't
make sense globally. The situation can be addressed with the economic concepts
of 'gains from trade' and 'absolute advantage'. It is better for countries to
trade freely because they all gain from the different strengths of each. In a
similar way it is better for ideas to be shared: each idea can very likely be
implemented differently or better by other people -- from which everyone
gains.

------
dkersten
I'm in a similar position, except I have a few weeks of full-time employment
left. Then I leave to pursue some contract work and the rest of my time will
be spent working on my startup (a domain specific spreadsheet, more or less).

Anyway, good luck!

------
3dFlatLander
I've got reservations about articles and websites that have to do with "making
money online", and it's no wonder why. His last day at work is at the end of
the month, and he hopes to make a living by work flipping websites, and
selling stock photography + software. Why does this have so many upvotes?

~~~
GFischer
In my case, I'm interested because I hope to someday (hopefully soon) follow
their path - not exactly the same, but knowing how other people monetize their
expertise gives me idea on how to do the same with mine!.

So I hope to learn a bit from each example.

------
maxklein
Best of luck to you, and if there is anything that I can do to help, always
happy to help out a fellow person making money from the internets.

~~~
kreci
Thanks and thank you for the follow :) I have followed you as well.

------
chedigitz
Good luck! I congratulate you in taking the first steps. I did back in July of
09, and haven't looked back since. Tighten your seatbelt and enjoy the ride,
cause its a roller coster! Perseverance, determination, and a sense of
purpouse will allow you to overcome the tough times.

~~~
kreci
Thanks for your wishes chedigitz! Like for now I am very surprised how popular
this post gets. Definitely it is roller coster (with traffic to my blog like
for now). Hope to have you onboard when I will describe my experiences :)

------
yannis
_Soon I will write my first monthly report number 0_

I liked the report 0 part, in true hackish tradition. Wish you luck! Just
remember business is like a bicycle, you need to keep pedaling to keep going.

~~~
kreci
Thanks. I will write a report 0 in the weekend so it would be ready on monday.
First day of my "company". Then you will know more exactly what am I standing
on... There is more than my "hope" as some people have commented :)

------
rama_vadakattu
And if you are building some software try to partner with another guy whose
has similar interests as that of you.

Don't do it alone it is bit hard.

~~~
coryl
It depends on what his goals are. I'm not sure hes trying to start up his own
company, but maybe just wants a big enough business to support himself.

~~~
kreci
I want to earn more than in my day job. I believe that small projects can be
done by my own (I hire some freelancers). If I will decide for any bigger
project I will partner with somebody - especially if he will bring the idea :)

------
davidw
So... are you currently making money from those activities? Or just hoping to?
Any advice for the rest of us?

~~~
kreci
It is already profitable for me. But it was hard to work on it when I was in
full time day job as I had not much time. Now I want to scale it to get a
solid profit. My only problem till now was lack of time.

~~~
yashodhan
Is it pretty easy to make money on istockphoto? Or are you very prolific on
there to make the money you do?

~~~
Tichy
His photos look professional, they are linked from his web site. I guess you
have to find the right niche, as in other business endeavors.

~~~
kreci
Thanks. I am doing all my best to make my phots. It cost not only a lot of
time in post processing but I have invested a lot in photo equipment and
software. But it can pay back if you know what are you doing...

------
Roridge
Good luck... you are brave. I didn't realise web site flipping was still big
business.

~~~
greyman
Maybe in Poland(?)

~~~
kreci
It is a good business. You just have to find your own path to do it :)

~~~
maxklein
What exactly is website flipping?

~~~
kreci
Buying/selling websites or Making ready website then selling or buying to make
profit on it :)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I've also seen it used for new domains - buying the domain putting a [niche-
specific] site up and SEOing it then selling it on.

~~~
kreci
That is what "Building new site and selling it" fits :). Selling website
without domain is not a good idea...

------
kreci
rama_vadakattu: I am at the beginning of my career as a software releaser -
currently I am better at website flipping and stock photography. But I believe
I will partner when my project would be bigger :)

------
kreci
nreece: I am already working on it and it is very close to be released :-)
Roridge: Thanks for your support pal!

